# ACHTUN!NG | StopTech Sport Kit Brake Upgrades IN STOCK!



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The StopTech Sport Kit is an excellent choice for the enthusiast whose rotors are nearing the end of their service life. StopTech's Sport Kit includes direct replacement OE diameter rotors at all four corners, performance brake pads front and rear and stainless steel brake lines all around. Slotted rotors offer an eye-catching look and provide all the performance gains of a drilled rotor, but are less likely to crack under repeated, severe usage. Stainless steel lines provide immediate response to brake pedal input and give better feedback. Performance brake pads offer improved stopping power in all conditions with less dust than other pads. Quality is assured as all components are manufactured to meet or exceed all OE specifications.

StopTech's Sport Kit includes all hardware needed for a complete job:

* Front and rear StopTech SportStop Brake Rotors
* Front and rear StopTech Stainless Steel Brake Lines
* Front and rear StopTech Street Performance Brake Pads

ACHTUN!NG regularly stocks the most popular applications so expect immediate availability for most of your braking needs. Competitive online pricing and FREE SHIPPING within the continental US makes the StopTech Sport Brake Upgrade a no-brainer.

Click on the image above to be directed to our website for online purchases or give us a call - 425.895.0000. Questions? Concerns? Post up!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:snowcool:


----------

